# Protection Plan



## JACKHAWK (Nov 20, 2007)

My R10 DVR freezes up on a daily basis. I contacted tech support & went thru various solutions, but it still freezes & I have to do a daily "pull cord" reboot.

So yesterday I called Directv & inform them of my problem. Since I have the Protection Plan - I requested a replacement. They said they would send me one for a $19.95 shipping charge. Or they would send out a service man to reboot it & find the problem.

I thought that there were no charges under the Protection Plan. Does anyone have any experience?

JACKHAWK


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

You should pay nothing. I think because you asked for one to be replaced is why they are charging you. I would just call back and talk to someone else. Do you have more than one on your account? Does that one work fine? What I did if I know for sure that my box is the problem I just call them and say it won't power on at all. They will ask you to try a ton of stuff and you just keep doing everything they say (act and go along with the Rep. asks you to do) and keep fibbing to them and say nope, nothing. It won't come on. It’s too bad that some of us have to do this. I just want to get the problem solved. I had this one time drag out for 2 months and I don’t want to do that again.

Good luck


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with lostman also you do know you won't get an R10 right?.DirecTV will give you a R15/R16 or R22.Hopefully you will get the R22.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Call the PP department directly: (888) 667-7463


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

JACKHAWK said:


> My R10 DVR freezes up on a daily basis. I contacted tech support & went thru various solutions, but it still freezes & I have to do a daily "pull cord" reboot.
> 
> So yesterday I called Directv & inform them of my problem. Since I have the Protection Plan - I requested a replacement. They said they would send me one for a $19.95 shipping charge. Or they would send out a service man to reboot it & find the problem.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem with mine, 
but since I purchased mine before March 2006 at Circuit City and bought the 4 year protection plan, I am taking mine back to the store this weekend. I hope they don't try to fix it and just give me a new receiver.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I am having the same problem with mine,
> but since I purchased mine before March 2006 at Circuit City and bought the 4 year protection plan, I am taking mine back to the store this weekend. I hope they don't try to fix it and just give me a new receiver.


I was wrong, I purchased it from Best Buy, boy did I look like an idiot when I walked in to CC with receiver and they could not find any record of my purchase:grin:

Anyway, I took it to BB and they swaped it with an R22-100. no questions asked


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I was wrong, I purchased it from Best Buy, boy did I look like an idiot when I walked in to CC with receiver and they could not find any record of my purchase:grin:
> 
> Anyway, I took it to BB and they swaped it with an R22-100. no questions asked


Thats a great story!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I was wrong, I purchased it from Best Buy, boy did I look like an idiot when I walked in to CC with receiver and they could not find any record of my purchase:grin:
> 
> Anyway, I took it to BB and they swaped it with an R22-100. no questions asked


Note that this receiver will most likely be leased when you activate it then and also extend your contract.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Note that this receiver will most likely be leased when you activate it then and also extend your contract.


True x2


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I was wrong, I purchased it from Best Buy, boy did I look like an idiot when I walked in to CC with receiver and they could not find any record of my purchase:grin:
> 
> Anyway, I took it to BB and they swaped it with an R22-100. no questions asked


If this was an owned R10 that BestBuy is covering under their extended warranty, the replacement also needs to be an owned receiver. The problem is that the R22's that BetBuy "sells" are generally "leased". When you call to active, you need to make sure it is listed as owned. If you can't get satisfaction from the D* CSR, ask to speak to someone in their Access Card Department as they are the ones that can set this appropriately. If that fails, you need to o back to BestBuy. What they need to do is refund your entire purchase price for the original receiver and then you can take that cash and choose what to do with it, which may be "leasing" an R22.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

rudeney said:


> If this was an owned R10 that BestBuy is covering under their extended warranty, the replacement also needs to be an owned receiver. The problem is that the R22's that BetBuy "sells" are generally "leased". When you call to active, you need to make sure it is listed as owned. If you can't get satisfaction from the D* CSR, ask to speak to someone in their Access Card Department as they are the ones that can set this appropriately. If that fails, you need to o back to BestBuy. What they need to do is refund your entire purchase price for the original receiver and then you can take that cash and choose what to do with it, which may be "leasing" an R22.


leased, owned no big deal. I'm sticking with directv regardless


----------

